# Pneumonia due to streptococcus



## coder17 (May 7, 2012)

If a patient has a final diagnosis of ARF, Pneumonia due to streptococcus A and emphysems with a history of continous smoking for 50 years and place on a mechanical vent and extubated 36 hours later is this the correct coding?

518.81, 482.31, 492.8, 305.1, 96.71, 96.04

Thanks for any help!


----------



## tmekelburg1978 (May 10, 2012)

The only one I'm not sure of is 492.8. The others are correct.


----------



## tmekelburg1978 (May 10, 2012)

I take that back. It is 492.8. I was looking at 492.0. Those are the correct codes.


----------

